# Newegg Has a Canadian Site Now



## sihTdaeRtnaCuoY (May 30, 2006)

Hey everyone,

As any Canadian who has searched the internet for the best place to buy computer components would know, Newegg.com was definitely the best place. But unfortunately, you couldn't order from there because they didn't do international shipping and wouldn't even accept your credit card payment unless it was an American card. Just for fun, I was perusing their site the other day, checking out the larger selection and better prices, and I just really wanted to order from them. So I sent off an email asking them if there was any way a Canadian could order from them. To my shock and awe, they sent me an email telling me they have a Canadian Site (Newegg.ca)

Rejoice Canadians, the day has finally come


----------

